# Found this one on the net



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I came across this picture tonight. 
Web page was only partly in English. They had it labeled as a "gold sanchezi" or something and I know its not that. What do you guys think? 
Sorry if this has been posted before. Did a quick search here and didn't find it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Likely S. maculatus. Nice headshape.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That's a very nice looking mac !!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet looking p I would love to own that


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Love the coloration, beautiful mac


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How big was it and how much were they asking?

Thats some cool coloration...
It looks very young.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice Mac.
a serra with piraya like coloration...if it's for sale, GET IT~!!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I wish I could. 
Appeared to be on a Japanese web page. Not for sale that I'm aware of.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Sweet fish......but that will be one heck of a drive! lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I love how it has orange and yellow.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> Sweet fish......but that will be one heck of a drive! lol


more of a swim cuz i'm sure car can't get there.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Serrasalmus Piraya


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe a true spilo? A lot of places in Europe and Asia get stuff we never see in north america


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I was thinking a true spilo as well but either way that's a beautiful mac/spilo.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Here is what it will look like at around 7-8 inches. Bought it in 03'


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

man that is a nice looking fish!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

boiler149 said:


> man that is a nice looking fish!


Thanks. I have never found another that looks the same. Fish also has some of the smallest scales for a mac/spilo that I have seen. And the way the purple body contrasts with the yellow belly is amazing.


----------

